# My 1yr old Male Ragdoll will not breed. Is it normal or there is a problem?



## italeki (Mar 9, 2018)

I have two registered pedigree cats (Ragdolls). One male the other female. The male is 1 yr and the female 2yrs. The female goes into full blown heat every other week, The male still has absolutely no interest. I am getting worried thinking there is a problem with the male, along with not being able to go to sleep due to the poor female crying out loud at all hours of the night. I am afraid of my neighbors giving a complaint. My past litter, several years ago, another Ragdoll was only 10 months and was already breeding. Any comments will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BubbyWubby (May 8, 2021)

I owned a Ragdoll and he had very low energy. I think that breed may be harder to breed just because of that. He would spend his days laying down only getting up to eat. Maybe yours isn't fully matured yet so his instincts havent kicked in. If you are truly concerned, maybe consult a veterinarian over the phone?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Have both testicles descended? If your male is a calico or tortoiseshell coloring, they are sterile. Your vet should be able to do tests, blood work etc. to determine if he is fertile at least. 
Here is a good website in infertility in males:









Infertility in Male Cats | VCA Animal Hospital


There are many possible causes of infertility in male cats, including behavioral, genetic, physical, and medical factors. Your veterinarian will perform a thorough examination and testing to diagnose the reason for your male cat's infertility, and treatment will depend on the underlying cause.




vcahospitals.com


----------



## italeki (Mar 9, 2018)

Thank you for the information. By the way, a few days ago I saw him mount the female. They were at it for about two days but then stopped. Now the female is still in heat and the male is not interested. Go figure.


----------

